# Where to fish around Frankston



## Hobieonekanobie (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi all,
Just moved from Tassie to Bittern then to Cranbourne (long story). Due to various things happening I haven't had the yak wet since christmas. I *need* to find some new fishing grounds around the Frankston area and get a line wet. Looking at hitting the water on Monday if weather is ok and work doesn't get in the way. After some advice on where to fish around the Frankston/seaford area. What's Patterson river like?? Where to launch?? Any advice much appreciated.

Yak on
Josh


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Hobieonekanobie said:


> Hi all,
> Just moved from Tassie to Bittern then to Cranbourne (long story). Due to various things happening I haven't had the yak wet since christmas. I *need* to find some new fishing grounds around the Frankston area and get a line wet. Looking at hitting the water on Monday if weather is ok and work doesn't get in the way. After some advice on where to fish around the Frankston/seaford area. What's Patterson river like?? Where to launch?? Any advice much appreciated.
> 
> Yak on
> Josh


Josh

Cranbourne is the centre of the universe and is fairly close to fishing for both bays
frankston - under olivers hill from basicly the boat ramp and around to the point
but there are places all along the penisula

I prefur WP myself and am out chasing gummys on sunday out from Lang Lang
dont count out WP there are some realy good yak spots in that bay as well

It does depend on what you prefur to target of cause

just a thought
cheater


----------



## Hobieonekanobie (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Cheater,
Will give around Frankston ago and see what I pull up. Happy chasing neally anything but usually the bigger the better. A nice gummy from the yak would be good. Thanks for then heads up.

Yak on
Josh


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Hobieonekanobie said:


> A nice gummy from the yak would be good.
> 
> Yak on
> Josh


viewtopic.php?f=17&t=44678

report of my first 4 gummys this year and the tally is 17 this year hopefully a couple more tomorrow

cheater


----------



## Hobieonekanobie (Jan 2, 2011)

Let me know how you go tomorrow. That's the problem with moving, getting used to new tides and places to fish. Thanks for the report, good reading. Green prawns hey, nice.

Yak on
Josh


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Hobieonekanobie said:


> Green prawns hey, nice.
> Yak on
> Josh


yes and its handy Coles cranbourne west is just up the road from me have them - its easier than chasing fresh baits

cheater


----------



## Hobieonekanobie (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like the reef might be worth ago. I think I need to get out on the water heaps and learn what's where and hope I get a fish or two along the way. If not will be a good day on the water anyway

Yak on
Josh


----------



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

Off mt martha beach is great I do all my fishing there and have been getting some nice sized snapped 400m off the beach. Also lots of pike and flathead on the sand flats. Round the point in summer lots of whiting and squid. Lots of pinkies along the whole beach and same with the flathead mainly. Hope this helps

Jesse


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Hobieonekanobie said:


> Yak on
> Josh


2 gummys 1 just size and one about 90 cm - droped a bigger one that went around my anchour rope
9 elephant fish
1 under sized school shark
and 2 mutant toads around the 25 cm

spent 10 hour on WP

all fish returned to fight another day

cheater


----------



## Hobieonekanobie (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good day out cheaterparts. Good variety of fish. I managed 8 pinkies, heaps of pike and couta. Dropped to big fish (snapper by the head shakes) 1 due to a lost lure and 1 due to broken/straightened hooks. Nice day on the water and great weather.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## Hobieonekanobie (Jan 2, 2011)

Had a bit of time on Monday so I took the yak out for the first time since moving to vic. Life has been kaos. Took some advice from the members here (Thanks). I luanched about about 30 mins from home so pretty close. I launched off the beach into a dead calm ocean. Peddled out about 200 mtrs as had been instructed. It looked like a fishy area (what's a fishy area look like ???? :-? ) I cast a lure and there was a large splash right behind me, then another in front. Pike (I think) were exploding out of the water. Trolled a lure about 20 mtrs and had a hit but dropped it half way . Then the second rod went off and again lost half way. I was now excited cause I was in the right area. Within 10 mins of being on the water I had my first fish. A small pinkie (snapper) just under size. I peddled along the beach about 200-300 mtrs off shore and got hit after hit. It was so calm and peaceful. Very relaxing. I managed 8 pinkies in the boat, all just under size. 15 couta and 12 pike around 40-60cm. I had 1 big hit that peeled line off and gave BIG head shakes like a decent snapper then the line went slack. I wound in to find 2 hooks broken off the rear treble and 1 straightened on the first treble. Mmmmm *BIG* snapper. I peddled out to some stink boats who all said nothing was bitting (nice warm feeling comes over me and a big smile :lol: ). I had peddled about 3kms. On the way back I managed a few more fish and a hit that took about 100mtrs of line. I chased it in the yak trying to regain some line. It pulled like a steam train with big head shakes, then nothing. Straightened trebles again. I thinks me needs bigger trebles. 
Tuesday I took Julia (my 9 yr old) out after work for 3 1/2 hrs. We left from Frankston jetty and just trolled for a couple kms. I managed a small pinkie and a flathead. Julia got 2 pinkies and 3 squid. I suck so bad when julia comes with me.
We saw a seal but decided to stay a safe distance. On the way home we drifted and watched the sun set over the water, what a way to finish the day.
Thanks for the advice from everyone here, I have new hunting grounds     . Hope to see you on the water soon.

Yak on
Josh


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Onya Josh, 
Sounds like you're getting back into it in style! 
Nice report!


----------



## Hobieonekanobie (Jan 2, 2011)

The perfect end to the day









Josh


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Try changing your trebles to singles mate much better hook up rate with the big snapper


----------



## Hobieonekanobie (Jan 2, 2011)

bigyakka said:


> Try changing your trebles to singles mate much better hook up rate with the big snapper


Thanks bigyakka, Will change a few over and give that a go. Very annoying loosing a big fish.

Yak on
Josh


----------

